# BG2 Romancen mit Aerie und Jaheira



## haubi (7. September 2004)

HI BG-Fans!
Obwohl ich BG2 schon mehrmals durchgezockt hab, hat das mit den Romancen nie so ganz funktioniert.  
Jetzt hab i mich gefragt, mit wem es sich lohnt eine Romance einzugehn mit Jahiera oder doch besser mit Aerie??
Wie weit geht dass mit der Romance...stimmt das, dass man schlussendlich Vater wird??  
Danke für eure Hilfe 
Mfg Haubi


----------



## Deller (7. September 2004)

haubi am 07.09.2004 01:39 schrieb:
			
		

> HI BG-Fans!
> Obwohl ich BG2 schon mehrmals durchgezockt hab, hat das mit den Romancen nie so ganz funktioniert.
> Jetzt hab i mich gefragt, mit wem es sich lohnt eine Romance einzugehn mit Jahiera oder doch besser mit Aerie??
> Wie weit geht dass mit der Romance...stimmt das, dass man schlussendlich Vater wird??
> ...




Nimm lieber Viconia, mit der gehts noch flotter und kann mit ihr sogar in der Kiste landen (bei den anderen beiden bin ich mir nicht sicher, die haben bei mir nur immer um den heißen Brei geredet).
Und Vater werden kann man nicht, ist mir jedenfalls nicht bekannt, dass das geht.


----------



## docsnyder08 (7. September 2004)

haubi am 07.09.2004 01:39 schrieb:
			
		

> HI BG-Fans!
> Obwohl ich BG2 schon mehrmals durchgezockt hab, hat das mit den Romancen nie so ganz funktioniert.
> Jetzt hab i mich gefragt, mit wem es sich lohnt eine Romance einzugehn mit Jahiera oder doch besser mit Aerie??
> Wie weit geht dass mit der Romance...stimmt das, dass man schlussendlich Vater wird??
> ...


was spricht dagegen, es mit aerie, jaheira und viconia gleichzeitig zu probieren? 
mit etwas googlen findest du ein romanzenscript im netz, so dass du dich nicht auf eine romanze beschränken musst. habe leider gerade keinen link parat.

edit: bei www.yiya.de sind afaik die romanzen komplett nachzulesen


----------



## MasterHeld (7. September 2004)

Spielerisch gesehen ist wohl die Jaheira Romanze am besten (viele Erfahrungspunkte). Vater werden ist nur mit Aerie und dann nur in Thron des Baal möglich. Sonst würde ich aber eher "nach Geschmack" entscheiden  

Edit: Rechtschreibung am frühen morgen..


----------



## dada85 (7. September 2004)

Ich hab mal was mit Aerie gehabt! Die is sehr melancholisch und feinfühlig wenn man da einmal was falsches sagt kommt man nie mit der in die Kiste. Ich hab trotzdem geschafft ohne mich anzustrengen. Das Geheimnis is eine Lange Spielzeit. Umso länger du spielst umso wahrscheinlicher ist es zu landen. Leider wird Aerie später von Bodhi gefangen genommen. Außerdem will sie sich später von dir trennen und wenn du sie zu dem Zeitpunk rauswirfst, kannst du sie nie wieder rekrutieren!


----------



## the_sacrificer (7. September 2004)

dada85 am 07.09.2004 08:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mal was mit Aerie gehabt! Die is sehr melancholisch und feinfühlig wenn man da einmal was falsches sagt kommt man nie mit der in die Kiste. Ich hab trotzdem geschafft ohne mich anzustrengen. Das Geheimnis is eine Lange Spielzeit. Umso länger du spielst umso wahrscheinlicher ist es zu landen. Leider wird Aerie später von Bodhi gefangen genommen. Außerdem will sie sich später von dir trennen und wenn du sie zu dem Zeitpunk rauswirfst, kannst du sie nie wieder rekrutieren!


afaik wird jede Liebe - egal ob Aerie, Jaheira oder Viconia -  von Bodhi gefangen genommen, aber man kann anscheinend ihre Seele dann wieder bei den Elfen retten... ok, bei Viconia bin ich mir da nich so sicher


----------



## zitrusfrucht (7. September 2004)

Man kann sie alle drei reten und alle drei mal ist das das gleiche "Manöver" und alle drei mal hat das NIX mit den elfen zu tun   

Ich spilel am liebsten die Viconia-Romanze.


----------



## Penthesilea (13. September 2004)

zitrusfrucht am 07.09.2004 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann sie alle drei reten und alle drei mal ist das das gleiche "Manöver" und alle drei mal hat das NIX mit den elfen zu tun
> 
> Ich spilel am liebsten die Viconia-Romanze.



Man kann alle vier retten!

Wir wollen die die Romanze mit dem sympathischen Sir Anomen nicht vergessen!
Die Jaheira-Romanze sollte man allerdings nur spielen, wenn man die aktuellste BG -Version auf dem Rechner hat, sonst kämpft man mit einigen Bugs.

Und man sollte sich wirklich Zwit lassen, wenn man diese Romanze spielt, sonst kann es zu Problemen mit der Hauptstory kommen.


----------

